# Pets and Ponds



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I was wondering if anybody here buys from them, i was thinking on buying some fish food from them


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've dealt with them before and my experiences have all been good. Make sure you factor in the shipping charges though to make sure you are getting a good deal.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

They have free shipping over $200


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That's ALOT of fish food! 



Claudia said:


> They have free shipping over $200


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats why i am asking, if there are members that want to buy something maybe we can do a group buy


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey Claudia Mike (digger) has always hight quality fish foods with really good price , you could check with him before place your order.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

I've bought from them several times before and the experience has been great. All before I found J&L though, now J&L brings in everything that I used to order from them except for the big bottles of Exel. It used to be great getting free shipping buying 2 or 3 4 litre bottles of prime


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

arash53 said:


> Hey Claudia Mike (digger) has always hight quality fish foods with really good price , you could check with him before place your order.


Thanks for the tip Arash, i will check it out 



josephl said:


> I've bought from them several times before and the experience has been great. All before I found J&L though, now J&L brings in everything that I used to order from them except for the big bottles of Exel. It used to be great getting free shipping buying 2 or 3 4 litre bottles of prime


 J and L have the small sizes thats why i am looking into the bigger ones, cheaper and last longer


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Ask Jeff to special order the bigger sizes, Claudia. J&L usually will do this on request if they can get it.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Ask Jeff to special order the bigger sizes, Claudia. J&L usually will do this on request if they can get it.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Good to know Stu, thanks


----------

